# New To Me Sprayer - How Does It Sound?



## robinasu (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey all, I picked up a Graco MX Ultimate 1095 and just finished a semi-overhaul. There is for sure a pretty loud clacking, which I've heard on other pumps, but pretty loud on this unit. I'm a newbie sprayer guy. The MX seems to pump well and gets up to pressure, no problem. I haven't sprayed any paint yet, just some test water. 

Here is a video with sound: 






I have not opened the displacement pump yet and don't 
see any leakage at the throat, so I figured I'd wait. Any tips are greatly appreciated. 

-Rob


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sounds ok from here, but you may want to add some TSL to the wet-cup and a few drops of SAE 10 non-detergent oil in the bearing housing cavity. Never know if the previous owner maintained it well or not. It might quiet down some.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

robinasu said:


> Hey all, I picked up a Graco MX Ultimate 1095 and just finished a semi-overhaul. There is for sure a pretty loud clacking, which I've heard on other pumps, but pretty loud on this unit. I'm a newbie sprayer guy. The MX seems to pump well and gets up to pressure, no problem. I haven't sprayed any paint yet, just some test water.
> 
> Here is a video with sound:
> 
> ...



Make a video showing your hand on the gun so we can see when exactly you're pulling the trigger on the gun. It's impossible to tell whether or not the pump keeps pumping because you keep pulling the trigger, or whether the pump cannot hold pressure. That gauge will come in handy. Looking at the gauge for drops and listening for any additional strokes of the pump after it's come to pressure is indicative of dirty and/or worn packings & seals. Turn your pressure control all the way up and see if it holds pressure, and listen for any extra piston strokes. Also, don't hammer the prime valve like that when you're releasing the pressure. Good way to expedite your next rebuild. 

Side note: I seem to remember JMays posting a video on here about his 695 making a loud clacking noise too, and I don't think anything came of it. Might wait and see what he says. Hopefully you have everything sufficiently lubricated.


----------



## robinasu (Feb 11, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, I added some 10wt oil to the bearing and TSL to the packing. Seems good. I just stored it for a bit and will shoot some more video in a while. At 3000 psi and the trigger released, the pressure holds. Using the gauge it looks like the pressure builds on the upstroke, not so much on the down stroke. I'll probably take a look at the displacement pump next time I play with it and make sure it's all good before I start spraying with it.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Doesn't sound too bad. Check your carbide ball seat . If it has even the slightest edge chip, it will slowly lose pressure. Turn it upside down if the other side is looking better.

Also, what hose do you have on it? Put a tip on your gun , crank the pressure halfway and start spraying. Observe if you have consistent material flow. If it looks like it's fluctuating, you might wanna start with your hose.

If you have a 3/8" hose, you might not get enough expansion in it causing that behavior. Changing the hose to 1/4" size cured my Graco 1595 of that fluctuation...can't take credit for it cuz it was suggested to me by one of the local pump repair shops, and it worked.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

worth noting, it will be quieter with paint in there than water... i have also noticed that my new pumps (2014 and up) have waaaay more clack to them than the ones we have been running 10 years plus. seem to work just fine though


----------

